# Removing Pin Bones?



## Chef Munky (Mar 11, 2012)

How do you remove those tiny pin bones from a Salmon steak?

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

By feel and with a small pair of pliers or tweezers.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> How do you remove those tiny pin bones from a Salmon steak?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Munky.


 
Run your hand lightly down against the pin bones. Get your pliers in the other hand and when you feel a pin bone, grab it with the pliers and pull it out. A standard pair of pliers will do the job.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 11, 2012)

Needle nose pliers.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

If it's a salmon steak, it's harder to do because of the way it's cut.


----------



## spork (Mar 11, 2012)

Also called Y-bone, it helps to know the basic skeletal anatomy of a fish.  Then you know where the bones are supposed to be, and won't miss any that you can't feel by touch.  I test pulling one out with fingers before resorting to needle-nose pliers; a fattier individual's bones may slip right out.  Sometimes, depending on its preparation, I also don't bother with them, simply announcing with service that I have left the bones in.  Restaurant service is one thing, but at home, with a large fish like salmon, I think the bones enhance the meal's experience.

A steak cut assumes you want to pick at its bones...


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Removing Y-Bones from a Northern Pike Fillet - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Needle nose pliers.




That is what I use!

Everybody needs a kitchen set of tools!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

spork said:


> ...Restaurant service is one thing, but at home, with a large fish like salmon, I think the bones enhance the meal's experience.
> 
> A steak cut assumes you want to pick at its bones...




I disagree.  The last thing a diner wants to deal with is annoying little pin bones in every other mouthful of fish.  IMO, if it's not appropriate for a restaurant meal, it's not appropriate for home either.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 11, 2012)

I disagree with leaving them in too. I had one lodge in the back of throat and I couldn't get it out without the help of others and a pair of pliars. I would prefer to remove them from the filet/steak rather than my family/guests.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I disagree with leaving them in too. I had one lodge in the back of throat and I couldn't get it out without the help of others and a pair of pliers. I would prefer to remove them from the fillet/steak rather than my family/guests.


 
I have to agree. Too dangerous to serve something that can potentially kill someone. Should the bone make it down the throat, it can pierce the intestinal track and create peritonitis poisoning. And they won't discover the cause until they perform the autopsy.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone.I went with the feel and pull with needle nosed pliers technique. Didn't miss one bone. Yeah me..

I had bought at the time 2 large 4Lb fillets. While cleaning them up trimming off the excess ugly fat,-off sides pieces. I went ahead and cut them into individual steak pieces.

Everyone around here has been sick for a week so I was in a hurry to get that taken care of and frozen before it went bad. I was down 3 days. 

Were like some here when it comes to the bones. It's not acceptable at a restruant to bite into a piece and choke on the bones. You shouldn't have to pick out the bones. Not with  the prices they charge for it anyways. Cooking it at home bone in doesn't do anything to enhance the flavor. In my house the only thing it would enhance is a complaint. Who's going to hear that? ME! 

You were right Andy, it was a little work because it was steak cut.

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

Munky, a filet is a piece of salmon all from one side of the fish.  A salmon steak is a cut across the length of the fish with some of the filet from both sides and a section of the backbone.

What you did was to portion the filet into servings.

Here is a picture of a steak.  You can see the backbone in the middle.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 11, 2012)

I sure did Andy.. Ooops.. Saw those at the time. Hey I was quesy at the time. Didn't look appealing. I just wanted out of that section anyways. 

Munky.


----------

